# First bindings - flow vs. rome vs. burton



## icd2k3 (Mar 23, 2011)

So just bought my first board (GNU Altered Genetics) and can't wait to test this thing out. That said, I'm looking for a good set of bindings. Cost doesn't matter that much, but was hoping to get out for under 250. I have it narrowed down to pretty much 3 choices and was wondering if you guys had any opinions on each:

Burton Cartels
Flow NXT-AT-SE
Rome Targa

Now my friends sweat by flow, absolutely love em. Also, I love the ATSE's colors - they would match my board perfect. However, I can't seem to find em anywhere online... did I wait too long?

Boot: 10-10.5
Style: freestyle/freeride

I like to play around on the mountain a bit and rarely bomb runs or hit the park so thinking a med/stiff flex would be good for me. Do you guys have any opinions? pros/cons? Thanks for any input!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll share my very limited input. I had Bent Metal bindings last year and switched to Flow NXT ATSE 2010's this year. I love them !!! I ride everywhere and this is my 2nd year boarding. They have not failed quality wise and once you learn to adjust them it's very easy to work with them.

I love the fast in/out since my kids often bail on me when we ride, so I can just stomp in and go.

I ride all terrains, park and some jumps. I couldn't tell you if they are stiff or soft from binding experience. Data sheet says stiff. They have not hindered me in learning of all the aspects of riding one bit.

Not much to share technical wise, just letting you know they have served me well and I'm happy with them.


----------



## icd2k3 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's great news! it's my second year riding as well.

After work today I stopped by Paragon in manhattan to look for some goggles/helmet and was shocked to see they had the ATSE considering I couldn't find them anywhere online.. They literally had 1 more large pair left for $170 (freakin steal) so I jumped on it. Don't think I'll be disappointed based on what my friends say about em. We're all intermediate and still learning so I probably wont notice some of the subtle differences in bindings anyways, Can't wait to rock em


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sweet deal... I got mine for $150 last year blow out on-line. You'll like them I'm sure. It does take a little monkey'ing around to get used to adjusting them.

TIP: 
If you put the front toe strap on the hinge point farest back/closer to the heel. It will curve the toe strap down and inward if you like a little more toe pressure on your bindings. We did this for my oldest boy on his Flow M9's and he loved it. I was fine with using the front slot and still had good toe pressure.

Let me know how they work for you.


----------



## icd2k3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the tip. didn't know u could do that. I do like the feel of the toe-cap bindings so maybe that'll make it feel more like em.


----------



## ginofultano (Feb 28, 2011)

I really liked my flow NXT-ATs, they were very convenient for the east coast lift shuffle. However, they put pressure across the top of my foot which made my toes go numb. I'm sure its just me and my weird feet, a lot of people swear by them. My advice is to try a set out first, just to make sure they feel good.


----------



## crazy3gz (Dec 31, 2010)

I ride the Targa's on my NS SL. I was kind of worried they'd be too stiff but I love them. I like to just play around, bomb some runs, play in the powder, hit some natural kickers, etc. No park on that board/bindings.


----------



## icd2k3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool, yea I figured I'll use em all next season and then decide if Flows are for me or if I should pick up different ones.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Targas are so adjustable I like to put my 2 cents in for just about everyone to get as a first binding UNLESS you already have a good idea of how/where you'll ride. You can make targas work anywhere on the mountain until you figure things out.

That said, I also liked Cartels in my limited experience with them and I've never ridden Flows but I believe they're also great bindings if that system works for you. Good luck!


----------



## mvandevegte (Mar 7, 2011)

My two cents ...

I've been riding Flows for about two years now (40-50 days a year). They are great for convenience, but they can really be tough on your feet. Like Gino Fultano says, you should really try a pair out for a full day to see if they work for you. I have adjusted endlessly for two years and find them at best tolerable.

If you like convenience as well as toe straps, I would strongly suggest that you take a peak at the 2012 Gnu bindings. I had a chance to demo the 2012 Gnu Agros a few weeks back. Although the 2011 quick entry Gnu bindings felt quite cheap, they have been beefed up significantly for 2012. I am hoping the other Gnu bindings - like the Mutant - have also been upgraded like the Agro because I will be in the market for replacement this year and am not a big fan of the Agro colours.

I hope this helps.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## icd2k3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh man, I didn't even know Gnu made bindings (newbie lol). Thanks for the info, I actually like the look of the argos and my board is Gnu, so that might've been a better bet than the flows :-/

I ended up getting a good deal on the NXTs so I figured I'd give em a shot next year and if I don't like em then move onto something else in 2012. Since I'm still learning, and this is my first setup, I'm not sure if I'll notice some of the more subtle differences in bindings anyhow. Was planning on getting some really comfy boots too considering the flows don't look like they have much padding. They're super light tho 

On a side note, should I bring the bindings to the shore while trying on boots or is that not really necessary?


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

^may not be a bad idea if you purchased a 2 strapper...but since they are flows you should be okay (assuming you bought the right size). If it was a 2 strapper, would simply to see how the toe cap fits over the toe box of a boot as all toeboxes are somewhat different...and imo only the ride thingrip and burton gettagrip fit well over any shape.


----------

